# ASCE 7-22



## MambaMentality24 (Jun 17, 2022)

@FBPE Rep do you know if Florida will adopt the ASCE 7-22 soon? I took an ASCE webinar back in February and one of the speakers said Florida might adopt it to their next Florida Building Code.


----------



## FBPE Rep (Jun 20, 2022)

Unfortunately, we can't answer that question. The Florida Building Code is developed by the Florida Building Commission.

The new code should be coming in 2023, but we don't know what's changing and don't have any input.


----------

